# NTs and spiders



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

I love spiders. I think they're wonderful creatures (except for the ones that CAN kill you if you fuck with it, for obvious reasons). I always try to avoid killing them when I find them in my apartment. Apparently, the presence of spiders in your house is a sign that 2,000 fewer bugs per spider will be there every year. I don't know if this statistic is true or not but I feel a lot safer when a bunch of spiders in my room every night.

Anyone else?


----------



## nrcoggin (Mar 18, 2012)

I like spiders too and usually don't kill them either. I found a black widow the other day and picked it up (with gloves) for closer examination.


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

Too damn many legs. *shudder*


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Me too! They're so awesome. I live on a lake in a woodsy area, so I get a lot of spiders in my house. They keep the bug population down, so we coexist peacefully, haha.

As a kid, I used to pick up spiders and hold them to freak my friends out. And yeah, I'd let them outside as opposed to killing them. I'm like that with just about any insect or arachnid. Except the dangerous ones.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

Logics of Worlds said:


> I love spiders. I think they're wonderful creatures (except for the ones that CAN kill you if you fuck with it, for obvious reasons). I always try to avoid killing them when I find them in my apartment. Apparently, the presence of spiders in your house is a sign that 2,000 fewer bugs per spider will be there every year. I don't know if this statistic is true or not but I feel a lot safer when a bunch of spiders in my room every night.Anyone else?


No, they're usually creepy, with a few exceptions. There is a really cute Cellar Spider living in my shower who likes to keep me company but a cute spider is a rare occurrence. And that statistic must be bullshit because my building has a Wolf Spider infestation and I still have seen a bunch of stinkbugs in my apartment.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

reminded me of this


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> View attachment 88082
> 
> 
> reminded me of this



The tragedy almost brought tears to my face.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

*smash* Yeah that's what I think of spiders. I guess for the most part I ignore them but if one is crawling around in an area I frequent, then I smash it. If it's in the basement or elsewhere, it pretty much lives peacefully until I decide to clean some stuff and see a bunch of spider webs all over the place.


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

I usually let them be.. like you said, their presence can be pretty useful.


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

Hate them especially the big ones......granted as a person with an interest in biology and stuff i find them very interesting creatures to study.....but on a personal level i don't like them at all.....creepy but interesting......im kinda conflicted.


----------



## WhiteIris (Nov 8, 2013)

I used to be afraid of them. Sat and watched one spin its web once and frankly any creature that can create something like that is beautiful. Nothing but spider respect now.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Conflicted. I have a visceral fear response to them, I just get creeped out regardless of how much I learn.

However, I'm also kind of counter-phobic and feel a compulsion to observe their behavior as long as I know they can't/won't touch me. They's unsettling and fascinating all at once.


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

I can't help but feel a bit sad for those who have an intrinsic fear of spiders now. =(


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

I have a deal with them, as long as I don't see them I won't go looking. If I see them, they die.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

Spiders are bros. When I see them in my house, I give them non-gender-specific names (Sam, Pat, Morgan, etc), because who can tell, with spiders?

The only exception is when they try to get in bed with me. It's happened a couple times. We used to have Giant House Spiders (up to four inches across, legs included) in my house, and I woke up one morning to find that one had crawled into bed with me. Don't worry, it wasn't alive. At some point in the night, I rolled over and smashed it onto my pillow with my face.


----------



## Jax (Jun 30, 2012)

I have to agree with Jennywocky here. I have the strangest relationship with spiders. On one hand, they really are fascinating creatures. They are fantastic predators and it really is a joy to watch them work. One day I want to find a spider weaving a web and just dedicate a day to watching the process. They are also indeed useful housemates in that they do keep other pests away.

Still, I do have a knee-jerk reaction of fear towards them. It's something encoded in us, I believe. I see one near me, I do freak out a little. I don't kill them, though. I just shoo the fellows off on their own business. Now, you put it behind glass and I will observe it up close all day long. It is the thought of them crawling on my skin that freaks me out. Take away that and we're good.

So, in short: Yeah, Spiderbro and me are cool, but they really need to learn about my personal bubble.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

What if you have 2000 spiders?


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

MegaTuxRacer said:


> What if you have 2000 spiders?


We're gonna need a bigger broom.


----------



## Cathartes (Jul 8, 2013)

Nope nope nope. I understand how illogical it is to fear something so small and harmless (where I live in Canada they're not poisonous or anything), and I understand that it's mostly "fear of the unknown" and all that, and I don't mind the "idea" of spiders, or information about them, I think they're amazing and necessary in the world (theoretically), so long as I can't SEE them and they don't come anywhere near me. I think it's because I already have trypophobia, so all those eyes and legs, their general behaviour and appearance, egg sacks and all that, I just can't. They're just... chaotic. Their existence is chaotic, to me. They're like little clusterfucks of eyes and legs and nests and they ball up sometimes when they're scared or whatever and ughhhh no. It's just too much going on, and then they move so quickly...

So naturally my house is full of them. I know people with mice in their house, snakes, bats, nope, I've got spiders. I'd take ANYTHING else, and the divine fate of the world or whatever gave me spiders.


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

Supposedly your always within 3 feet of a spider. 

Like others have said, I'm scared of them but that fear creates curiosity. 

I like drain spiders because there all back, I think they evolved this way because our sinks and tubs are typically white and there blackness makes them more feared against the white background. 

I think they would survive more from humans if they evolved cuter, but probably not from bugs, and there already scarring most of us into not killing them anyways. 






I hate when they run...


----------

